# Sherman



## gary (Jul 3, 2006)

This is the 'front-end' of my avatar - Sherman. As a puppy he considered compot seedlings a food group.

gary


----------



## Marco (Jul 3, 2006)

Cute doggy!


----------



## gary (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks. Unfortuanately he knows that he's cute and uses it to his advantage! He gets away with more ...

gary


----------



## bench72 (Jul 4, 2006)

"Is it safe to come out yet?" (was this a post-compot eating pic?)

awwww.... such a cutie!


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2006)

Cute pup! Looks as though he has a very expressive face.


----------



## gary (Jul 4, 2006)

He has a very expressive face, and he is usually using it to express innocence. As some folks say that if you don't give your Jack Russell a hobby they will find one on thier own!

The day of the compot his face said, "Hanna Powpow? I don't know anything about any Hanna Powpow," with bits of green hanging from the corner of his mouth.

gary


----------



## Gideon (Jul 4, 2006)

Cute :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 4, 2006)

Gary, it's too bad we don't live closer together. Our chihuahua/daschund mix sounds like the perfect partner in crime for Sherman.


----------

